# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Putin as Super Hero

## bobert

I guess the guy who is dressed up like some kind of super hero is supposed to look like Putin. Is this meant as a joke? If so, is it meant to mock or disrespect Putin?

----------


## alexsms

you are right. According to the text this is definitely Putin. I don't think it's mocking, to me it's more like bad taste of the writer or screewriter, or the film director... it's because of lack of artistic material.

----------


## Paul G.

It's not mocking, it's just a funny allegory. Putin looks like a superhero in the thoughts of ordinary Russian people and the main character. When he was smoking marijuana, his subconsciousness gave birth to this strange picture. Also, Saint-Petersburg (the act occurs there) is the native city of Putin, so Putin's words take on special significance and intonation. It looks like Putin makes fun of them secretly.
Did you realize what they are talking about?

----------

